# Why would I be put on the maximum 450iu Gonal F straight away?



## Pantheistju (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi - I had my first baseline scan yesterday and was given the good news that I can start stimming straight away  however I have immediately been put on the highest dose of 450iu Gonal F (for 2 days) and then to be reduced to 300iu. 

Why would this be? Is it something to do with my diagnosis of high FSH/possible low ovarian reserve?

It just seems high in comparison to others on here.

Your advise would be most welcome as this has concerned me.

Ju


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They want to give you the best chance of recruiting as many dormant follicles as they can.
If your antral follicle count is low or your FSH high then this might be why they have been aggressive.

I would be more concerned if you had possible low reserve and they were too lenient in the first few days - if you then only produced one or two follicles - not enough for egg collection - you would be upset.

I think just go with the clinic's advice and don't worry about it - they see all sorts every day and they will be aiming to get the best outcome for you as an individual.


----------

